
Runnable – Edit, run, and share code in your browser - sundip
http://runnable.com
======
ebbv
At the risk of giving away a million dollar idea; nobody's gonna wanna really
edit things in the browser. Too risky and missing features of whatever their
favorite editor is.

But how about letting people push their code up via git? So you could have a
runnable browser window open, push your changes up to your runnable repo and
then hit run?

If this does turn out to be the key that breaks this open please remember it
was my idea.

~~~
bmuon
Here's another idea. JSBin is doing something pretty awesome: it uses the
HTML5 File API so that you can select a file from your computer and it syncs
to different instances of the same bin while you edit it in your favorite
editor. Check it out: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY56fNmn2cE> (keep in
mind the video was taken during development, now it's pretty stable).

BTW some people like editing in the browser and that's why Cloud9IDE is alive.

~~~
tjmehta
Drag-and-drop support for files is coming really soon :)

------
ceeK
At first I thought this was some sort of JSFiddle but for server backends. Is
this what it is aimed at? Or is it more cloud development for teams?

~~~
ykumar6
First reaction sounds about right. We want to make it easy for anyone to share
runnable code, across multiple stacks and platforms

------
supernayan1
I want to sign in with GitHub and see my projects run.

~~~
retrograde
+1 for running my projects. Seems like this has all the pieces already, at
least for Node stuff.

------
tantalor
In some of the examples that use OAuth, the tokens are things like
GOOGLE_CLIENT_ID and GOOGLE_CLIENT_SECRET.

    
    
      var params = {
      	code: code,
      	client_id: 'GOOGLE_CLIENT_ID',
      	client_secret: 'GOOGLE_CLIENT_SECRET',
      	redirect_uri: callbackURL,
      	grant_type: 'authorization_code'
      };
    

Are these replaced somehow with real values? Where does that happen?

~~~
enos_feedler
They are replaced with real values on a proxy server, outside of the node.js
process.

~~~
tantalor
Thought so! As I was walking to work I realized this was the easiest way to
protect the integrity of the tokens.

------
pablasso
They are way more stable than a few years ago but I just never trust browsers
to write anything at all.

------
steeve
Seems awfully similar to <http://webshell.io/>

~~~
tjmehta
Not really, webshell looks like there are trying to become an All-in-one API
of APIs. Runnable is trying to be a platform for sharing code examples for
APIs, modules, and any other full-stack code snippets.

------
tectonic
Here's what I've been looking for: let me put a badge on my open source
project on GitHub which launches a Runnable with the project so that people
can play with it without having to pull the source and set it up themselves.

~~~
cburgmer
I am currently trying to set up a demo for a project, and a simple 'plug and
play' would be great.

------
jokecamp
For a learning and code sharing facility I think it is very cool. I can try
out and hack some code on technologies I have not experimented with yet.

~~~
ykumar6
Glad to hear!

------
ykumar6
Runnable.com is hiring. Come help us build something really cool
<http://runnable.com/about>

------
ykumar6
If you find Runnable.com to be slow, please bear with us. We're getting
slammed right now and it should get a lot better with the day.

------
cburgmer
Copy pasting huge amount of JS libraries does not seem to work for me. Is
there a way of uploading files from my local hard drive?

~~~
cburgmer
Sourcing the files from other servers solved that for me. I am still thinking
in terms of a locked down jsfiddle I guess.

------
FatalBaboon
No code completion... so it's basically a colorful textbox. And it's the nth
one I see. Some devs are just bored I guess.

------
zenocon
Looks really nice, and seems well done. Congrats. I like this a lot...like
plnkr.co / jsfiddle for full stack examples.

~~~
ykumar6
You got the right idea :) What kind of full stack examples would you like to
see?

------
anindha
Does this color scheme look a lot like sublime text?

<http://www.sublimetext.com/>

------
mickaelkel
What would be the price of your service or the business model?

It seems you will sell our developers APIkey registration...

------
dodolab
Looks cool. is there a way to add dependencies and packages (npm?)?

~~~
ykumar6
Yes, just edit package.json

~~~
dodolab
great! thanks

------
mike_ivanov
Does anyone know to make the cursor stop blinking in their editor?

~~~
SEJeff
setterm -cursor off

Also put this in ~/.bashrc for a solid yellow non-blinking cursor:

echo -n -e '\e[?17;14;224c'

------
quanfucius
Looks really awesome. Good job guys!

------
holms
and it's dead.. means it's not ready for hacker news invasion =))))

~~~
zolihonig
working for me. In the future: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

------
duaneb
Is this javascript only?

~~~
tjmehta
node.js (backend javascript), and frontend javascript and css. Looking to
support more backend languages in the near future (Ruby, Python, PHP, more)

~~~
dpiers
Check out jsrepl. It's what I used for <http://replpad.com> (collaborative
python editing/execution)

------
patelkathan
cool

------
pramodxyle
cool..

------
akinder
I was able to see the homepage but then the site went down before I could get
any further.

~~~
Xion
The Ballmer video on maintenance page more than makes up for any issues,
though.

~~~
ykumar6
Should be fixed now, are you guys still seeing the issue?

~~~
Xion
Works for me now. Thanks!

